# Union Tapers. Pros and Cons?



## REEFERXM4DNESS (Jan 30, 2019)

Hello, are there any Union tapers here ? If so what are the pros and cons? I'd also appreciate any input from guys who may have once been a union taper at one point but no longer are, what was your experience there? Thanks gentlemen


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Ask my brother Moore, or Cousin Gazman Moore, or other Cousin CazMoore
I Say, All the way Strengthen the Industry Fast, No work thieves enter, or the union shakes the Place
stability of wage
Health
Do not listen to fools cutting Union Down


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

REEFERXM4DNESS said:


> Hello, are there any Union tapers here ? If so what are the pros and cons? I'd also appreciate any input from guys who may have once been a union taper at one point but no longer are, what was your experience there? Thanks gentlemen



Www.unionplus.org , see the power and savings insurance, mortgages etc,


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I was in the Painters and Allied Trades union for about ten years. It was good to have benefits. Health insurance and pension. I was in the Denver union, but working in the mountains. In the last twenty years or so, the unions are all but dead here. So to remain, I have worked non union since then. At the time, mountain non union scale was as high, if not higher, than Denver union scale. But since then, and more recently, the mountains are pretty much over run by illegal help, who tend to knock the non union wages down. Union scale will remain good regardless of competition.


----------

